# Short term accommodation in Adelaide



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello guys

I'm looking for a cheap short accommodation in Adelaide. I don't will stay in a hotel, motel or Backpackers hostel. I'll arrive in the middle of March 2014 in Adelaide and I need an accommodation for almost a month. Perhaps is somebody here that will rent his appartment, bedroom or a small house. One bedroom is enough for us.

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

I would try gumtree - there's quite a few people advertising rooms for rent in Adelaide. 

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you! Unfortunately, doesn't work offshore.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Try flatmates.com.au

I've never tried it, so cannot give you any feedback on whether its good or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------

